# SWROGA Spring Show, Tyler Texas March 27-29



## bigleaf (Mar 30, 2015)

This past weekend March 27-29 SWROGA, Southwest Regional Orchid Growers Association, had spring orchid show in Tyler, Texas. http://www.swroga.org/

I wasn't able to participate the entire show - but I sent off 8 orchid plants with Sam Wylie to put in Fort Worth Orchid Society display. This was Sam's first display and he did an excellent job.

Last Saturday we drove to Tyler Texas (about 2.5 hours from Southlake, Texas) to see the show. To my surprise I learned that my Phal Philischil 'Peter Lin' AM/AOS got the best flower trophy. It also received best flower of the phalaenopsis class. My Phal gigantea 'Big Leaf Orchid #7' got best grown phalaenopsis trophy. I got 6 blue ribbons and 1 red ribbon. I also got an HCC AOS award for one of the phalaenopsis.

Needless to say I was very happy to share pretty flowers and got some awards at the same time. here are a few pictures I took with my phone.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 30, 2015)

I also took a few pictures of these beautiful orchid flowers.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 31, 2015)

More pictures


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank-you for the beautiful pictures.
Congratulations on your very fine phallies and the award.


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2015)

nice congrats


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2015)

Cool. Maybe if the big Phal basket had been tilted forward with a back bracket to present the flowers more...
Interesing things to come in the big lip group! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 31, 2015)

Great photos, thanks and congrats.

I'm sure that Bulbo. phalenopsis charmed the crowds with its special scent.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you all. Bulbo Phal isn't too bad. We survived a 30 min trip with it in the car with window rolled up. Sam who drove two hours to show said he didn't smell it, but he doesn't usually detect orchid flower fragrance.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 31, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats, Peter! Good for you.


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2015)

Congratulations again! I think you have a very exciting
day.


----------



## fibre (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats!
and a very nice show!


----------

